# Car forsale advert disapproved



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Hi, i put my car up forsale last year on here, but then decided to keep it for a little while longer. I edited/updated details of the old advert, deleted it and have tried to post the new advert, but i keep getting an email saying the reason it was disapproved was because it was 'off topic'.

can i get a few more details on how it was off topic please? as it was a normal advert with all details, pics etc, no links.

thanks, Nicola


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Nicola

It's because you have logged on as a new member and under the new security settings new members are not allowed to post in FS section or have PM privileges. Just keep using the forum and post away

Thanks

Paul


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

ok no problem, i thought it would be fine as i had it forsale on here before.

thanks


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

There have been some recent changes made to the format of the forum to protect members against scammers; this has led to new members with small post counts not being able to access the Marketplace section of the forum.

Charlie


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Defiantly a good idea, how many posts do members need?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

I don't think there's a certain amount, I saw in another thread a mod said just get involved in the forum and all will be activated when they decide.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is a fixed number, but as in the other thread we don't want to advertise it so a spammer knows how many posts to just randomly make before they can start PM'ing people at will.

It should be an automatic process when you hit the correct number and you will them gain the full forum rights from then on.

Nick


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Seems a strange one, im a new member joined a month ago or 2, I am looking to buy a TT and yet, now i cant view the for sale section....

no worries seems the fix is to spam posts until i can.... great idea...

looks like autotrader/pistonheads will have to do, good luck to people trying to sell cars on here now.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I take the point indeed, but if you can view an advert, but not post a reply due to restrictions in place for a while now, and can also not PM the seller due to the new policy, you wouldn't actually be able to contact the seller anyway. Unless they posted a phone number or their direct email in the advert.

So being able to see the sections doesn't actually help in this case I don't feel.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Fair enough, i understand why you have made changes, most adverts do contain an email address/mobile whatever, and most people on the board with the higher post counts own a TT hence arnt looking for a new one


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Danny1 said:


> Fair enough, i understand why you have made changes, most adverts do contain an email address/mobile whatever, and most people on the board with the higher post counts own a TT hence arnt looking for a new one


Get posting then and hurry up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> Seems a strange one, im a new member joined a month ago or 2, I am looking to buy a TT and yet, now i cant view the for sale section....
> 
> no worries seems the fix is to spam posts until i can.... great idea...
> 
> looks like autotrader/pistonheads will have to do, good luck to people trying to sell cars on here now.


Yep! I'm another one. Been on here since December 2008 and because i have a low post count, i now cannot buy a car from a seller on here because i don't have enough posts? How stupid is that? I'll wait until i get my car, then post up all my questions etc on here as and when i no doubt will find i have problems. Until then, i have no idea about helping out other forum members with subject matter to do with running / maintaining a TT, and therefore unless i ask a load of potentially rediculous questions, i'll never have enough posts to enable me to buy a car from someone on here. :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I vote we just have a chat on this thread mate until we get enough posts


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> I vote we just have a chat on this thread mate until we get enough posts


Hello Danny


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hahaha, hey mate, so what TT u looking at getting?


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> Hahaha, hey mate, so what TT u looking at getting?


A QS i think. Depends, really. i want a low miler, really. Got a set of genuine set of 19" BBS LM's to go on one, already.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Wiklo, where you based, I've a nice qs for sale up in newcastle


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

chrishumes said:


> Wiklo, where you based, I've a nice qs for sale up in newcastle


I'm based down in Kent, mate.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wilko tt said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, hey mate, so what TT u looking at getting?
> ...


I really really want your wheels!!!!!

How much Did you get them for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> wilko tt said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


 I had them on my Golf 1.8t MK4. paid £1700 for them 4 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Terrible, terrible idea not letting new users even see the marketplace. Block them from posting ads, yes. Seeing it... of course not.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

But what good is it being able to see an advert if you can't a) reply to the posts, or b) PM the seller?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Never seen a recent advert without a email or phone number tbh.

but nvm i will just keep posting, and 1 day if im really lucky, santa might bring me the for sale section


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Danny1 said:


> Never seen a recent advert without a email or phone number tbh.


Exactly the point.

So a fraudster joins up, can see the market place posts, sees a post for xxx part wanted, can't reply or PM as they are a new user, but they CAN see a direct email address, they can then then get around all of the new security and contact the member, offer a part and take money for it and then never send it out.

Exactly why this has all come about.


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Another vote here for a chat!!! :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nem said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen a recent advert without a email or phone number tbh.
> ...


That is only the case for wanted items...... the fact is if it was allowed for perspective buyers then there is no problem at all, i could contact said person via email/phone if they wished to advertise it and no issues can come of it...


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

NicCarter said:


> Another vote here for a chat!!! :lol:


And, Hi Nic, gogo post count!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> But what good is it being able to see an advert if you can't a) reply to the posts, or b) PM the seller?


How about allowing replies to the posts? I know it's a bit of a hot potato but it does kinda make sense in this situation...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jees this topic will end up as a new one for flogging bits as can reply to each other in here!


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

Jeez,

I came in here looking to make a contribution, and what do I see, the same arguments from the Security Changes Discussion. Nice to see common sense still hasnt prevailed and Fraudsters and scammers are still able to find ways around things, while the normal everyday wannabes are getting thumbscrewed.

Another Bump for discussion threads, lol


----------

